

Review my project for foreign language learning - toisanji

Hi everyone, Please review my site http://sanbit.com, it is currently in private beta, I jsut want to clean up all the bugs before letting everyone into the site. The invite code is ycnews , you can register here: http://sanbit.com/signup
I have studied foreign languages for many years and my way to study was read books and write down the words on paper with a pencil. My idea for the site is to keep a journal of all the entries (words and phrases) that you learn on the website,  You can then organized the words into dictionaries ( just like tags).  After you have learned new entries you can then write essays practicing the words you have learned.  All the entries/essays and other information you put into the site can be shared so that you can learn with other users and make friends.  I think that working and studying with people helps you learn more.  You can use the site for learning any language, even for improving your own native language.  You can see what a full profile looks like by looking at my public account: http://sanbit.com/u/jason<p>My bigger picture goal for the site is to have different "modules" that users can use to help them improve in different areas of learning a foreign language such as reading skills,writing skills, speaking skills, listening skills ,etc.  So with what I have built so far, the entries would help you improve your vocabulary and the essays would help with your writing skills.<p>I think the biggest problem I have with the site now is the UI,  I think the interface and workflow could be much better.<p>I really look forward to your feedback.
Sincerely,
Jason
======
okeumeni
I will suggest you turn off the registration process just for the time of HN
crew to try it and give you feedback. The registration step is a great turnoff
for people in general in testing a new product.

